
Apparent assassination attempt targets Venezuelan president with drones - dredmorbius
https://www.sfchronicle.com/world/article/Apparent-assassination-attempt-targets-Venezuelan-13132681.php
======
dredmorbius
NB, another submission has garnered more discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17689416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17689416)

------
tomohawk
Wouldn't be surprised if he didn't orchestrate the attack on himself so he
could blame someone else for his problems.

